# Losi Mini Late Model/MCallister body Side Boards ?



## kart45 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a wild hair last night and decided to give these a try. I didn't have enough material to make a solid piece, and I wanted it to be easily removable in case it caused more problems etc... Using an old Mini Slider wing brace to mount off the cab. The sideboard on the rear spoiler is new too, previously running without any sideboards (fast enough to win the main by 5 laps). 

Is this a good idea? I'm already fairly locked down with the car, I just wanted a little more corner speed and help with the possibility of traction rolls.

I'm not sure of the run length, (guessing around 100') paper-clip shape track on cut-pile commercial carpet. Running 'runwhatyabrung' 1:18 Super Late Model class with Castle Sidewinder 5400 on 1600 2s, rubber GPM 'aqua-treads' and losi sport shocks, everything else is pretty much stock.

Looking for feedback on the body/aero aspect. :thumbsup:


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried one last week it does help with corner speed. Mine created a new problem for me it started pushing out of the turns I think its fixable though.


----------

